# Dirt 2 - Videos aufnehmen



## Wincenty (30. März 2010)

Ich habe ein dickes Problem mit XFire, da es nicht mit Dirt 2 arbeitet, d.h. ich kann keine Videos aufnehmen und die alte FRAPS Version 1.9 nimmt nicht den ganzen Bildschirm auf.

Kennt ich vielleicht eine Gamecam die Kostenlos ist und FULL HD unterstützt mit beliebige Aufnahmezeit?

Thx für die Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. März 2010)

Was ist mit der aktuellen Fraps Version 3.2.1 (Demo)?

edit: sehr grad, dass die Demo arg beschnitten wurde


----------



## Wincenty (30. März 2010)

Habe eben die Gamecam V2 bei Chip gesaugt und getestet: Spiel ist gecrashet -.-


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. März 2010)

Schau dir das mal an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ionen/86616-dirt-2-und-xfire.html#post1471371

Danach müsste das Overlay von Xfire bei Dirt2 unter Dx10 und 11 funktionieren.

Wenns nicht klapt kannst du auch einfach das Spiel im DX9 Modus starten.

Ist bei den meisten Spielen so das Xfire nur den Dx9 Modus unterstützt.


----------

